
BBC blocks its podcasts on Google - colinprince
https://podnews.net/article/bbc-blocks-google
======
ocdtrekkie
The author may not know Google Podcasts doesn't work the way any other podcast
app does. Most apps like iTunes just are feed aggregators which facilitate
downloading from a server of your choice. No terms are attached to being
available in a given podcast app. Except for Google Podcasts, which requires
you give Google an irrevocable worldwide license to your content and lets them
host it themselves. Unlike almost every other podcast app, users can't add RSS
feeds to Google Podcasts themselves, it's not the BBC which has broken well
understood conventions and open standards of podcasting.

My guess is BBC has an issue with Google Podcasts' terms.

